# Trainer mat recommendations



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, so I have a set of Tacx Galaxia rollers, and will likely switch to a wheel off trainer at some point. I want to put a mat down under my rollers, and I'm trying to decide between a few. Help wanted.

My concerns are that I want a rather dense mat, not a foam sleeping pad type mat. Something that won't fall apart or damage from the rollers being on it etc. I.e. not a yoga mat. I'm looking to stop the rollers moving sideways on the concrete floor, something co catch the sweat, something to absorb noise etc.

I think I really want a Wahoo/Tacx without the branding on it and for half the price

Help.

1) Wahoo $65









2) Tacx $65









3) Other trainer brand?









4) Generic fitness mat?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Kurt Kinetic.

I've had rug runners made by the local carpet seller, from commercial scrap carpet. They cut to size and stitch an edging around the entire piece. It's more expensive than a trainer mat but it's definitely heavy duty.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought a generic no brand 1 for 1/2 the price of a name brand, works fine. Like this

https://smile.amazon.com/ProSource-Discounts-Density-Protector-Treadmill/dp/B00GNLKZ28/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1478247644&sr=8-7&keywords=trainer+mat


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Go to the hardware store and get the anti-fatigue mats. This is what I have for my set up:

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/search.html?q=fatigue mat#!q=fatigue mat


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

If you are near a Rural King or a Tractor Supply, go get a horse stall mat. 4x6 at over 1/2" thick for about $40. Will outlast your great-grandkids. I have a series of these in my workout area for covering the entire floor. Disadvantage? they each weigh 100 lbs.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Old junk towels.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

DesnaePhoto said:


> If you are near a Rural King or a Tractor Supply, go get a horse stall mat. 4x6 at over 1/2" thick for about $40. Will outlast your great-grandkids. I have a series of these in my workout area for covering the entire floor. Disadvantage? they each weigh 100 lbs.


Thanks, this sounds interesting, as next to my trainer area, I have maybe four or five feet more of space for stretching. I have some yoga mats down there, but they're not tick enough on the concrete floor.

I may do a combination then, one horse mat and one trainer mat ... Will see what they have first.

Thanks


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

This is what I use. Cheap, impervious to water/moisture/sweat/oil/grease. 

TrafficMASTER Enviroback Charcoal 60 in. x 36 in. Recycled Rubber/Thermoplastic Rib Door Mat-60-443-1902-30000500 - The Home Depot


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I broke-down and bought the Kickr mat. The problem I was having was that my trainer is in the basement on a smooth, concrete floor. Whenever I'd sprint, my whole bike would skip forward as I thrashed violently because the Kickr couldn't grip the floor.

I just got the mat today and did multiple sprints and nothing moved (Yeah!) While I think the price is crazy, I think it's a good mat. The top surface is a relatively hard plastic which should be water and dirt resistant. 

I can't say it made anything quieter like the Wahoo site claims, but that's not why I bought it. Overall, I'm happy with everything but the price. Note that unless Wahoo puts the mat on sale, you won't be able to get it on sale. I noticed that Wahoo products are on the "exclusion list" for sales like at PerformanceBike.com. Also note that if you buy the mat by itself through Wahoo, you'll pay $10 shipping even if the site claims free shipping... there's an exclusion specifically for the mat for some odd reason.


----------

